# What is original? plus, "certified scanned color copy" vs "scanned color copy"



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

*What is original? plus, "certified scanned color copy" vs "scanned color copy"*

Hello,

I lodged an application for the 189-visa last night. I also have got all the supporting documents ready with me. But I am trying to figure out exactly which ones to get certified.

I do know what it means to get a document certified and whom to go to in order to do it. But my confusion lies elsewhere.

Since everything is to be uploaded online, I do not know what this line signifies: "Do not send originals."

If original = scanned color copy, then why is there another term being used "certified scanned color copy"?

The terms "scanned color copy" and "certified scanned color copy" appear on the link below:
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

Here is an example from that link:


*Documents to show identity*


- Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages of the current passports or travel documents of all people included in the application.

- Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:

be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
be labelled with the applicant's name.
be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
be labelled with the applicant's name.
- If your name has changed or the name of anyone included in your application has changed:

evidence of the name change.
- Scanned colour copy of your birth registration, and that of all people included in the application, showing the names of both parents. If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:

passport
family book showing both parents’ names
identification document issued by the government
document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity
other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.


According to the example above, we only need to submit scanned color copies of passports and birth certificates, but if no birth certificates exist then we need to have certified scanned color copies, rather than scanned color copies, of passports. Huh?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mcgyver, 

actually it's not that difficult. You are supposed to 1.) get certified copies of your documents and 2.) upload scans (ideally color scans) of the certified documents. Why? In theory DIBP or the assessing authority could ask you to submit the "originals" from which the scans were made, for example if they suspect their authenticity. Since the general policy is not to return sent in documents you don't want to have to send in, for example, your original birth certificate. However, you can send in the certified copy with the original certification stamp and signature from the notary/lawyer/justice of peace who confirms that they saw your original birth certificate and that the copy is identical. 

To add to your confusion, DIBP also accepts color scans of documents that have some color in them. Apparently it is much harder to fiddle with color scans than grey-scale images. However, the simplest solution is to get certified copies of all the documents you need to submit and then provide scans of those. Certified copies of your passport, birth certificate etc. can come in handy once you move to Australia as well... 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks, Monika. You have been of great help, as usual.

Would you please tell me whether I need to have certified copies of the following?

- all bank statements (100's of pages)
- all payslips

I feel the above items are too voluminous.

BR,
mcgyver



espresso said:


> Hi mcgyver,
> 
> actually it's not that difficult. You are supposed to 1.) get certified copies of your documents and 2.) upload scans (ideally color scans) of the certified documents. Why? In theory DIBP or the assessing authority could ask you to submit the "originals" from which the scans were made, for example if they suspect their authenticity. Since the general policy is not to return sent in documents you don't want to have to send in, for example, your original birth certificate. However, you can send in the certified copy with the original certification stamp and signature from the notary/lawyer/justice of peace who confirms that they saw your original birth certificate and that the copy is identical.
> 
> ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mcgyver, 

I got a certified translation (and copy) of one pay slip per employer and tax return document. I scanned the rest without certification because the structure is the same.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

I think that is a good idea.


----------



## rajemailid (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello Monika,
I had the same confusion as mcgyver and based on the Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online. I took color scanned copies of all documents.

Is that fine to have only color scanned copies of passport, college certificates/marksheets and birth certificates? Will this pose a problem when case office check the document? I don't want to delay visa processing at any cost. Can you guide me? 

Regards,
Raj


----------



## daisy.tran (Apr 1, 2015)

mcgyver said:


> Hello,
> 
> I lodged an application for the 189-visa last night. I also have got all the supporting documents ready with me. But I am trying to figure out exactly which ones to get certified.
> 
> ...


Hi MC,

I have exactly the same concern as you did at the moment. I would like to ask how you finally managed that?

As far as I understand, I just need to scan the biographical pages of my passport, my birth registration, my police checks in Vietnam and Australia, and my relationship registration certificate then upload them. I don't need to have these documents certified and upload their certified copies, do I?

Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages of the current passports or travel documents of all people included in the application.

Scanned colour copy of your birth registration, and that of all people included in the application, showing the names of both parents

If you are married provide a scanned colour copy of marriage certificate or relationship registration for you and your partner

Police checks for you and everyone included in your application, whether they are migrating or not, who is at least 16 years of age. You must provide a scanned colour copy:
of an Australian National Police Check for anyone who has spent a total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16 years of age
of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.


----------

